# مفاجأة عشر إسطوانات حفر وبست لغات



## أكرم كيلاني (24 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أقدم لكم اليوم موضوع 
رأيته أمامي فلم أستطع تركه وعدم نقله لكم 
وهو للإفاده وأرجو أن ينال إعجابكم 
وهو عبارة عن عشر إسطوانت في مجال الحفر 
وبست لغات منهم العربية أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم 


Schlumberger drilling cd's



With highly interactive show with visual and vocal effects illustrating drilling &other topics related to oil production.

the cd's is explained in 6 languages:

:: Arabic

:: English

:: French

:: Spanish

:: Indonesian

:: Portuguese



*******s

Cd1:An introduction to drilling rigs and main components of drill string




Cd2:BOP Equipments

Cd3rilling Fluids and Mud Test

Cd4:Mud circulation and treating Equipments

Cd5:Hoisting Equipments

Cd6:Rotating Equipments & Mast and Substructure

Cd7ipe Handling

Cd8:Casing and Cementing

Cd9:Well logging, Mud logging and Drill stem test

Cd10: Power System and instrument



Some screen shots from the Cd's​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (24 يوليو 2008)

*والآن مع الروابط *
Links






cd1

http://rapidshare.com/files/123766441/1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123770431/1.part2.rar




cd2


http://rapidshare.com/files/123784564/2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123786075/2.part2.rar


cd3

http://rapidshare.com/files/123817302/3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123820742/3.part2.rar



cd4

http://rapidshare.com/files/123878821/4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123882164/4.part2.rar



cd5


http://rapidshare.com/files/123952585/5.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123955848/5.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/123957881/5.part3.rar

cd6

http://rapidshare.com/files/124166176/6.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/124168100/6.part2.rar


cd7

http://rapidshare.com/files/124204381/7.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/124390334/7.part2.rar

cd8

http://rapidshare.com/files/124183735/8.rar


cd9

http://rapidshare.com/files/124387113/9.rar


cd10

http://rapidshare.com/files/124273490/10.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/124383752/10.part2.rar

باسوورد فك الضغط لكل الملفات 
www.geo2all.com

والموضوع منقووووووووول للإفادة 
أرجو التعقيب 
وإبداء الرأي​


----------



## engg90 (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الموضوع من اسم رائع جدا لكن هناك صعوبه في التحميل من الربدشير فاذا توجد هناك روابط اخرى غير الرابدشير اروجوا وضعها للفائده
وجزاك الله عني وعن اخواني الف خير


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت تحطهم على موقع تانى


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

ياريت تتحفنا بالكثير


----------



## engg90 (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الغالي( اكرم كيلاني) لقد تم تحميل خمس اسطوانات ولكن الاسطوانه الثانيه فيها مشكله ولم اسطتع تشغيل الصوت فيها وعلى العموم الباسورد التي وضعتها لم تعمل معي فجربت www.geo2all.com واشتغلت تمام الا في الاسطوانه الثانيه فيها مشكله فياريت نسمع ردك عن قريب 
اما بخصوص الموضوع والله روووووووووووووووووووووووعه وما كنت متخيل ها العمل الرائع والمفيد بجد وانصح الجميع بتنزيله
واما دعائي لك على مجهودك هذا فاسال الله ان يدخلك الجنه 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (29 يوليو 2008)

engg90 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاخ الغالي( اكرم كيلاني) لقد تم تحميل خمس اسطوانات ولكن الاسطوانه الثانيه فيها مشكله ولم اسطتع تشغيل الصوت فيها وعلى العموم الباسورد التي وضعتها لم تعمل معي فجربت www.geo2all.com واشتغلت تمام الا في الاسطوانه الثانيه فيها مشكله فياريت نسمع ردك عن قريب
> اما بخصوص الموضوع والله روووووووووووووووووووووووعه وما كنت متخيل ها العمل الرائع والمفيد بجد وانصح الجميع بتنزيله
> واما دعائي لك على مجهودك هذا فاسال الله ان يدخلك الجنه
> والله ولي التوفيق



أخي الكريم شكرا علي ردك 
وتشجيعك
أولا بشأن الاسطوانه الخامسه فيبدو أن المشكلة فيها من البداية حيث أنني حين قمت بتحميلها ظهرت لدي نفس المشكله 
أما بشأن الباسوورد
فلا أجد أني أخطأت حيث أنك تستعمل نفس الباسوورد
وأخيرا شكرا علي تفاعلك


----------



## aryim (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور والله العظيم يا مان
موضوع فعلا تستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## بشار حاميها (3 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخي الغالي 
يعطيك العافية على المجهود 

تحياتي


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود


----------



## امين بل (5 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر لك أخي الغالي


----------



## eng_hamada_4u (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على جهدك وجعله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_hamada_4u (6 أغسطس 2008)

بس فى مشكلة انا حملت cd8 ولكن لا يوجد الصوت ارجو التوضيح اذا تكرمت


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 أغسطس 2008)

eng_hamada_4u قال:


> بس فى مشكلة انا حملت Cd8 ولكن لا يوجد الصوت ارجو التوضيح اذا تكرمت



أخي الكريم 
أعتقد أن هناك مشكلة في السي دي الثاني والثامن
من ناحية الصوت 
أعتذر ولكن أنا لدي نفس المشكلة 
ولا أعرف أين هي 
أعتذر مرة أخري 
وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## eng_hamada_4u (7 أغسطس 2008)

وهناك مشكلة فى فى cd9 وهى طلب الملف المفقودDRILLING.mov فى الأسطوانة هل هذه المشكلة واجهتك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (7 أغسطس 2008)

eng_hamada_4u قال:


> وهناك مشكلة فى فى Cd9 وهى طلب الملف المفقودdrilling.mov فى الأسطوانة هل هذه المشكلة واجهتك



أخي 
أعتذر إن كان هناك أخطاء 
ولكني والله حملتهم بأخطائهم 
وما ردتش أبخل بيهم عليكم 
لأني عارف تخصص الحفر وإن كل مهندسين المنتدي مهتمين بيه 
وأعتذر مرة أخري


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مهند اللقاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي تصدق اني كنت بفتش عن الحاجات دي لاني حا انزل اختبار قدرات قريب في قسم الحفر


----------



## مهند اللقاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا لا اعرف كيف احمل الاسطوانة فعلمني من ما علمك الله


----------



## مهند اللقاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

تقريبا كل الاسطوانا بيكتب لي error عند التنزيل المجاني رجاءا افيدوني


----------



## مهند اللقاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

يا اكرم اين انت؟؟؟


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

مهند اللقاني قال:


> يا اكرم اين انت؟؟؟



أخي الكريم أسف علي التأخير 
أولا الروابط تعمل بكفاءة 100 %
بص هتعمل إيه أول ما هتضغط علي الرابط هتفتحلك الصفحه دي 




هتضغط علي كلمة free user 
بعدين هتفتحلك الصفحة دي 




أظن العداد ظاهر هتستني لغايه ما يكمل وأول ما يخلص هتظهرلك الصفحة دي 



هتضغط علي كلمة download 
واستمتع بالتحميل
وأسف مرة تانية علي التأخير


----------



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

السطوانة الاولى نزلت بس في مشكلة في التشغيل و الصوت


----------



## engg90 (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مرة اخرى اخي اكرم اقول الف الف شكر ليك على هذا المجهود الرئع وياليت تفيدنا بالمزيد 
اما عن الاسطوانات في تقريبا اتنين بس اللي واجهت فيهم اخطاء في الصوت اما البقيه اشتغلوا مزبوط بحمد لله 
اخي اكرم اذا في مثل هذا العمل الرائع عن الانتاج حتكون حاجه ما حصلت ابدا من قبل وياريت ما تحرمنا جديدك
وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## اسامه غيث (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على جهدك وجعله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي المرور


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (15 أغسطس 2008)

والله مجهود راااااااااائع


----------



## engg90 (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي اكرم مرة اخرى اقول الف الف شكر لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع وكون الموضوع متعلق بالحفر فياليت تفيدنا عن برنامج يسمى wellflo والمستخدم في اغلب الشركات النفطيه ولاهميه هذا البرنامج في تحليل البيانات و المخطاط البيانيه وغيرها فارجوا ان تعلمنا عن كيفيه الوصول اليه لكي يستفيد منه جميع الاخوان
وجزاك الله عني وعن اخواني كل خير


----------



## حمدى حسن (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اكرم
بجد مجهود كويس منك
ربنا يوفقك ويوفق كل انسان مجتهد


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (22 أغسطس 2008)

حمدى حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اكرم
> بجد مجهود كويس منك
> ربنا يوفقك ويوفق كل انسان مجتهد



ألف شكر بشمهندس حمدي 
فينك من زمان 
والله افتقدناك 
يا ريت تكون لسه فاكرني


----------



## eng_2010ali (23 أغسطس 2008)

الباسورد الوجود غير صحيح


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (23 أغسطس 2008)

eng_2010ali قال:


> الباسورد الوجود غير صحيح



أخي الباسوورد صحيح 
www.geoall.com


----------



## مهند اللقاني (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اكرم


----------



## الرهينه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على جهدك وجعله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لمن يريد الترجمة من الصينية إلي العربية و العكس يمكنه الإتصال بي yarbalanacn***********


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

xiexie nimen


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

zheli huanying nimen


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

foam driling


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

paomo zuanjing jishu


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

lama halatas


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

women de aiqing


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ku le shei


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

liku li shuir


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ma shi halak


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

mei wenti de


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

wo hui nulide


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

wo pa ni de


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

keyi zaiyiqi


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

keyi zaiyiqide


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

li kuli shihr


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

28 ...【东方卫视《看东方》】在接到位于北海油田的一个钻井平台发出的安全警报后,英国皇家空军和海岸警卫队10日上午出动14...


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

womende weilai


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

keyi buhui de


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

bukeyi bianpo


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

women de weilai


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

keneng xing bijiaoda


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

bie wangle wod


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

women keyi huxiang liaojie


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

women de ai


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

kuaile tamade


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

yinggai keyile ba


----------



## yarba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

shibushi gemen er


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (3 أغسطس 2009)

عاجز عن الشكر ربنا يعلم


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا






​


----------



## نعمان البصري (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بداية شكرا اخي العزيز لمشاركتك التي تبدو قيمه جدا. ولكني لم استطع معرفة كيفيه الحصول على الباسوورد ارجو المساعده
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله النادى (15 أبريل 2011)

تحياتى,,,,, مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبدالله النادى (16 أبريل 2011)

رائع جدا هذا الموضوع وهو موجود على سيرفرات اخرى


----------



## letaief barhoum (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء من المشرفين على موقع ملتقى المهندسين مساعدتي في إيجاد هذا البرنامج التعليمي من شركة "Schlumberger" للبترول 

هو برنامج تعليمي بالفيديو لمادة "well logging fundaments"

الواقع وجدت هذا البرنامج و مجموعة من الكتوتب المفيدة على هذا الرابط

استسمح أعضاء المنتدى بوضع الرابط و لكن هذا لتسهيل عملية البحث و المساعدة 

http://wwwelrinconpetrolero.blogspot.com/

ولكن رابط البرنامج الذي ابحث عنه لا يعمل او تم حذفه من مواقع التحميل

الرجاء المساعدة مع الشكر سلفاً

http://wwwelrinconpetrolero.blogspot.com/2009/10/schlumberger-logging-tools.html


----------



## letaief barhoum (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرجاء من المشرفين على موقع ملتقى المهندسين مساعدتي في إيجاد هذا البرنامج التعليمي من شركة "Schlumberger" للبترول 

هو برنامج تعليمي بالفيديو لمادة "well logging fundaments"

الواقع وجدت هذا البرنامج و مجموعة من الكتوتب المفيدة على هذا الرابط

استسمح أعضاء المنتدى بوضع الرابط و لكن هذا لتسهيل عملية البحث و المساعدة 

http://wwwelrinconpetrolero.blogspot.com/

ولكن رابط البرنامج الذي ابحث عنه لا يعمل او تم حذفه من مواقع التحميل

الرجاء المساعدة مع الشكر سلفاً

http://wwwelrinconpetrolero.blogspot.com/2009/10/schlumberger-logging-tools.html*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96019-7.html#ixzz1Zq5I62HT
​


----------



## ana_faried (6 أكتوبر 2011)

please put new links > 
the links doesnt work


----------



## ABDOU3 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

*Pipelines corrosion*


----------



## elfhd (10 يناير 2012)

[جزاك الله خيرا


----------

